
Show HN: Due.work – As simple as trello and as agile as jira - robins73
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YiFo0whkT-4
======
robins73
Hi HN, Due.work founder here.

About 3 months ago we launched Due.work beta with the mission to simplify the
way people work together in a team.

By that time we kept on working day and night improving our product and today
we are finally launching public version Due.work.

Due.work allows you to organize and prioritize your project and tasks with a
board, list, and timeline view.

Let me know your suggestions.

